# Plantation Friday nite eat and greet



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

As most of you already know, I wanted to have a little eat/greet/BS session on Friday nite on HawgFest weekend.

I'll have to attend the captains meeting at 7 pm that nite, so it will most likely be later, rather than earlier. I hope that's OK. Maybe Lundy or Shakedown can give me/us an idea on approximately how long the captains meeting will be so we can have an idea on an approximate time to round it out to, or we can wing it.

Here's what I plan on bringing:

Fish to fry, with a couple of fryers

Sloppy Joes

Hot Dogs (steeped in beer, stadium style)

Potato salad


GotOne mentioned that he will bring burgers to grill. I have no idea how many people will show up. It could be five, it could be a hundred. Who knows. If a couple other guys could volunteer to bring some other stuff, that would be great. Maybe a couple of other side dishes, some paper plates, napkins, plastic ware, charcoal, buns, whatever. Anything but country music CDs will help the cause (I'm bringing a boom box).

So if you think or know that you'll be there, and might be able to bring something, let me know. Of course, the invite is for everyone. If you want to come, but can't bring anything, no problem whatsoever. I'd just like to get a feel for what I need to throw in the truck.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll bring the Dio, Dokken, Night Ranger, and Celine Dion.

What else do you need? BYOB, I assume. I'll cover Napkins, Paper Plates and plastic ware and Pabst.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'll bring the Dio, Dokken, Night Ranger, and Celine Dion.
> 
> What else do you need? BYOB, I assume. I'll cover Napkins, Paper Plates and plastic ware and Pabst.



It will be BYOB. If you could bring napkins, paper plates, and plastic ware, that would be great. I'm sure we could scrape by without the Dio, Dokken, Dion, and Night ranger.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We can bring something,have lots of fish. Sure we can get a few side dishes and some charcoal. Can also get some buns for the dogs and burgers.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

No Dio? Well, I'm not coming then.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

B.Y.O.B.=Bring your own Bomb...! 

I'll be bringing a "Flat-top" and a "Smokey Joe". I will also bring Baked beans and a couple of dozen Johnsonville fresh Bratwurst and buns and fixin's. 

Who's going to have a stove/oven...???

No country...What the....how's about some gut bucket blues...???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodney,

We are in the big house again. You can use that oven


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Rodney,
> 
> We are in the big house again. You can use that oven


Good deal...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I will have acess to an oven, as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Steve,

I will be there with Josh and my oldest son. 

I'll bring a bunch of beer to see if I can get my competitors drunk the night before the tourney. Based upon history Rodney and crew doesn't need much help from me in that area


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Steve,
> I'll bring a bunch of beer to see if I can get my competitors drunk the night before the tourney. Based upon history Rodney and crew doesn't need much help from me in that area


This is good...! You really make me laugh...!   

So let me understand this correctly...you will be supplying "FREE BEER" the night before the Hawgfest tourney to all your competitors...??? You can't drink all day unless you start in the morning...so I'll be there early .


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting some new guys and seeing old friends.
See ya there!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have a grill they can bring? Can't remember if the house came with one...

I'll try to bring my coleman roadtrip grill...OGF will cover some brats/burgers.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> So let me understand this correctly...you will be supplying "FREE BEER" the night before the Hawgfest tourney to all your competitors...???


Yes sir, And I'll even share my secret harness color with you and only you. It's that same one as 2 years ago, do you remember? 

Do you like Schlitz, Blatz or Old Milwaukee?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Did someone say beer???


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I will be staying there with my crew Friday and Saturday night, so count me in. 

Dock Time


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Do you like Schlitz, Blatz or Old Milwaukee?


I thought you said BEER...you'll start some sort of epidemic with that stuff.  

Budwiser, for me, thank you very much...!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Anyone have a grill they can bring? Can't remember if the house came with one...
> 
> I'll try to bring my coleman roadtrip grill...OGF will cover some brats/burgers.


We can bring a small gas grill and a bigger charcoal if needed.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Steve,
> 
> I will be there with Josh and my oldest son.
> 
> I'll bring a bunch of beer to see if I can get my competitors drunk the night before the tourney. Based upon history Rodney and crew doesn't need much help from me in that area


Old Milwakee's fine with me.we're professionals. We can drink all night and still get up at the crack of noon!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Anyone have a grill they can bring? Can't remember if the house came with one...



I called The Plantation today. I was told that they have a few on the grounds for public use.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot wait for this. I will bring my portable Weber Baby-grill. It's propane but open-flame.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

MMMMMmmmmmm.... Grilled baby!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> MMMMMmmmmmm.... Grilled baby!!!!


Whoa...there big fellow. I think he meant the grill....didn't ya Roger...Roger???


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Dies anyone have any firewood they can bring?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Todd usually has some on site. You might want to give him another call.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Dies anyone have any firewood they can bring?


Can we bring wood from Tuscarawas County? If so can do.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Todd usually has some on site. You might want to give him another call.


He mentioned that he had some firewood also, but once I get going, I make really big fires, and I didn't want to burn up all of his wood.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Can we bring wood from Tuscarawas County? If so can do.



Yes, you can. There is no firewood ban in Vermillion/Huron area.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> He mentioned that he had some firewood also, but once I get going, I make really big fires, and I didn't want to burn up all of his wood.


I stayed there over the weekend and noticed at least 2-3 cords. I also asked the lady at the desk if there was wood available and she said yes...so once you get going, I'll be sure to have a really big bucket of water...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ok ladies, it's getting closer.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is --- only
2 more weeks from tomorrow!!
can't wait to see you guys again. This should be a lot of fun for sure. Anyone coming up Thursday, we will be at the big house Thursday afternoon so stop by and say hello. That would be a great time to meet new people and if you want set and relax with your favorite cold beverage.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> we will be at the big house Thursday afternoon.


Plantation...Big House...Man, you're starting to scare me...!  

I'll be there late Thursday morning and will be on the lake shortly thereafter. I'll crack one with you later...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll check my work schedule. Maybe I can make it up on Thursday.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

We'll be at the Plantation on Thursday and fishing soon after. The Sunset Grill across the street makes a mean burger. The owner said he'd fry up some fresh (bloody) fillets for us for a couple of bucks! Very nice guy.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I'll check my work schedule. Maybe I can make it up on Thursday.


Het, with a work schedule, sounds like an oxymoron to me...this is hilarious!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Playbuoy said:


> The Sunset Grill across the street makes a mean burger. The owner said he'd fry up some fresh (bloody) fillets for us for a couple of bucks! Very nice guy.


I warned dude last weekend to be prepared on the weekend of the 22nd for a deluge again.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm working on my teamates to make it a four day weekend and head up on Thursday. We'll see if it pans out.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Playbuoy said:


> We'll be at the Plantation on Thursday and fishing soon after. The Sunset Grill across the street makes a mean burger. The owner said he'd fry up some fresh (bloody) fillets for us for a couple of bucks! Very nice guy.


You'd better take them up there no later than this weekend if you want them served to you no later than the Hawgfest 

Sorry, that was required!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaha no doubt Roger.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm still waiting on an order of wings from two years ago! LOL!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got Friday off so I will be up in Vermillion on Thursday night. I expect that we will have a Pre-Plantation Friday Night Eat and Greet get together with any early arrivals on Thursday night.

I expect Brother B to be there, Het, and I expect him to be slurring his speech and talking backwards again!


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

My team and my self will be up on Thursday morning to fish then checking in that evening.Just wondering what you need us to bring along for Friday evening.
Capt`n Dwayne
WalleyeWiz Guide Service


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Dwayne. I really have no idea exactly how many people will be there. The Plantation is booked solid, and I'd have to believe that the majority of those rooms are for people fishing the Fest. I'm sure not all of them are going to stop by for a bite to eat, but we could use some more side dishes. If someone else would like to bring a big bag of charcoal, that would be great.

If anyone plans on sitting, you should bring one of those camp chairs.


So far, I have a box of 100 hotdogs, 6 pounds of sloppy joes, a huge batch of potato salad, and some fish to fry.

GotOne will be bringing some burgers to grill, and OGF said that they'd kick in some Brats, and Hook N Book will be bringing a side dish.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> GotOne will be bringing some burgers to grill, and OGF said that they'd kick in some Brats, and Hook N Book will be bringing a side dish.


Actually, I had planned on bringing at least a dozen Johnsonville fresh Bratwrust w/ Kraut, onions and bell peppers as toppers. That would be in addition to a side of Baked Beans. Someone please let me know if that is going to create duplicity so I can come up with something else.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> If someone else would like to bring a big bag of charcoal, that would be great.
> 
> 
> > i'll bring 40 pounds and fluid.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring them Rodney- I remember how good they were the last time


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Bring them Rodney- I remember how good they were the last time



Gotcha...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i'll bring 40 pounds and fluid.



That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll bring a couple extra side dishes, and some chips.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Capt.Muskey said:


> I'll bring a couple extra side dishes, and some chips.


That would be much appreciated. I have access to an oven for those that need to warm something up.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

hijacked rex's comp!!! cant wait !!! going to be great!!! if you need anything else{were gettingthe buns} let us know!!! my comp is STILL down so rex is my link to info....:B :B :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Well, ladies, it's here. I'll be heading up in the morning (Thursday). I hope I didn't forget anything. I've got the dogs, sloppy joes, some fish, and potato salad.

I've also got the fryers, some oil, and picked up some ketchup, relish, mustard, and kraut for the dogs.

I've spoken to, or pm'ed those that said they would bring-plates/plastic ware, buns, and charcoal.

Bring a chair if you want to sit.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Heading out this evening...and will be there AM tomorrow. Got about 3 packs Bratwrust and a couple packs of Queen City (hot) sausage, 10 lbs. of my world famous baked beans, buns, Kraut, onions, peppers, plates, napkins, forks, knives, and a couple of other goodies...! 

Oh, yeah...I'll have a flat top (gridle) and a Smokey Joe in tow.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod, I'll be bringing my little weber portable gas grill, you are welcome to use it! 

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Het,let us know if you need anything else. We're bringing some firewood but I'm sure that if some people brought a little we'd be in good shape. I want to see Hook put this fire out!


----------

